# which of these boards is the best park board?



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

1-Ride DH
2-K2 Believer
3-GNU Rider's Choice

after 3 months of debating with myself and my friends... I've narrowed down the next board I buy to one of those 3, my final considerations are going to be based on which board is the best to take off JUMPS and still is capable of hitting the occasional rail.

what ever I end up getting i'm going to pair it with a set of Ride MVMNT Beta Bindings.

Thanks for any input guys!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

DH or Believer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

You really rank the DH and the Believer as equal? Everything I've heard about the Believer leads me to believe that it's designed to be an all around board while the DH is meant to be a park slayer designed almost entirely for park riding. Is this completely wrong on my part to think this?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

I think the Darkstar is more comparible to the DH. The believer is more of an all mountain board, I think.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

DH ftw supper poppy


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jeastman said:


> You really rank the DH and the Believer as equal? Everything I've heard about the Believer leads me to believe that it's designed to be an all around board while the DH is meant to be a park slayer designed almost entirely for park riding. Is this completely wrong on my part to think this?


 Don't put words into my post I just said which two I thought would be better at park.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, it depends on what you want to do, but I'd say the DH.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Don't put words into my post I just said which two I thought would be better at park.


sorry, i was just trying to clarify it and it was late and i had just spent 5 hours cramming for an exam and wasnt really awake and thats what i read when i saw what you wrote.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

just get a skate banana fooo shoo


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Believer, amazing jump and pipe board. My buddy raves about his.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

kylebaz said:


> just get a skate banana fooo shoo


++1!!!!!!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

---1, ha now the SB is at -1, suckas. Really though its an alright board, rocker wise. The SB just isn't really great on big kickers and outside the park, the tip and tail are just too soft. If you want something a little stiffer then, Riders Choice BTX.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

DH isn't just a park slayer, I use mine all over the slopes, not just park. Now don't get me wrong, it does kill in the park, but it can hold its own at speed.


----------



## nohm (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a Riders Choice BTX and it's a little stiffer than I'd like it to be while buttering/pressing. It does have a great pop to it though, so I'd rate it as a kicker board over a dedicated park one.

If you're looking for something with BTX, you must check out Lib's Banana.


----------

